# Mittens New Ride!!!



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Mittens has a new slot car! She sent me some photos of it, and asked if I would post them up. Don't know who did the body, but the car was assembled by Honda! The rear pink tires are from my private stock of pink tires!!! Yes those are flames on the ront of the car also. To see a larger photo, just click on the thumbnail. Have a good day!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's cute!!! I can see Mittens kicking some Honda butt!!!  Good luck racing...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*CONGRATS on the "New Arrival" *

Hi Mittens & Partspig
Cool ride Mittens! Love those minis!:thumbsup:

Larry
Dennis, it worries me that YOU have pink tires....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That looks like a fast one....*

Lype,

Hahhahaahahha I have some pink tires...wait the saga conitues. They came in a care package from Wes. Buahahahahahaha I know Wes is O.K. and me too. So Dennis is O.K. also probably....hahahahaha

Cool car Mittens! Honda and partspig way to go.:thumbsup:

There is a newer Pink Dodge Pickup driving around Omaha, Nebraska that says "Two Girls and a Mower" in BIG letters in the back window. It even has a pink trailer behind it...It struck me funny when I saw the pink truck. Now I am going to make one or two with "Two Girls and a Mower" on the side of the truck instead of the rear window.

Bob...neat flames...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Not to worry Larry! I used them on my pink cars. They used to call me "Pinky"! For obvious reasons, it made the cars much easier to see on a black track, as seen in the photo's below .........


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good show all round, _nicely _done . . .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Mittens sent me these photos of a van that Hilltop Raceway made for her. She said that Randy did a real great job on the van for the store. She loves the color! You are all invited to come and visit my car!!! :thumbsup:

Click on the thumbnails to view a larger photo!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice stuff!!! Is that Mini a JWL?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop makes more fun! Love that little van made up in Park Lane Hobbies livery...Sweet!

Bob...pink...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice stuff!!! Is that Mini a JWL?


That's a GlasTech body Tex. Wow, looks even pinker on here...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Check out Mittens new ride from Win43. A new pink Cuda! Mittens says, Thank You very much for the nice looking car! It is very much appreciated!!
HUGS AND KISSES from Mittens!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I can see that zipping around the track...Wooooooooooosh*

Woaaah Jerry! Nice pink Cuda build Dude...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Love the real race style feel you put into this one...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAAAHHH A PINK "HEMI" !!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Finally got some pics of one of the cars That slotcarman12078 was working on for Mittens. Just click on the thumbnail to view a larger photo. Joe, Mittens says, Thank You very much for the nice looking car! It is very much appreciated!! It is a great addition to my pink car collection!
HUGS AND KISSES from Mittens!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

And here is the other one! GO BEARS!!! Just click on the thumbnail to view a larger photo. Joe, Mittens says, Thank You very much for the nice looking car! It is very much appreciated!!
HUGS AND KISSES from Mittens!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I also have reports from a good source that these pink beauties are on the way to Dyer, Indiana. I sure hope that Mittens can find some room for them in her stable of pink cars. Do ya think she will like them?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cow!!!! It's a pink stampede!!! LOLOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!*

Hi Dennis
Mittens will LOVE them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

There is alot of pink here...Woaaaah! They all look great...

Bob...someday I want a pink Caddy slot car...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta love the pink. lol


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Got some news from Dyer, Indiana! 
Hello Dennis

Here is a couple of pictures of my fleet can you please post these to my thread. 

And she added; Everyone, Thank You very much for the nice looking cars! They are very much appreciated!! All of them are great additions to my pink car collection!
HUGS AND KISSES from Mittens!!! 

As always just click on the thumbnail to view a larger photo!


----------

